# Rollen und deren technische Daten



## blix (28. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

eine der wichtigsten Eigenschaften einer (Stationär-) Rolle ist doch die Belastbarkeit. (Neben Größe, Laufruhe (Kugellager), Haltbarkeit (Material und Verarbeitungspräzision))

Jeder kennt das: Großer Fisch am Haken oder ein Stiefel, man glaub die Rolle ist kaputt.
Grund: Die Schnur zieht am Bügel und somit diesen samt Rotor und Spule zur Seite. Dieses ergibt eine starke Biegebelastung für die Achse in der Rolle und die Spule schleift am Gehäuse und blockiert vieleicht sogar ganz.

Warum ist es nicht Standart, dass die maximale Zugbelastung einer Rolle, also am Bügel, in kg angegeben wird.

Wundert mich schon lange. Mich würde mal eure Meinung dazu interessieren...


----------



## Big Fins (29. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Dieser Meinung bin ich auch, man sollte die Bremsleistung ( ! ) einer Rolle mitangeben, der Hersteller kennt sie genau. Sie gibt Dir auskunft über die Belastbarkeit der Rolle, zB bei der Stella SW10000 sind es 66lbs.
Du kannst also ein Gewicht von über 30kg mit der Rolle halten, nicht schlecht.
Das wäre natürlich auch für kleinere Rollen interessant. Bei einigen Herstellern und deren Modellen würd ich nicht mal ein Kilo zutrauen :q .


----------



## hsobolewski (29. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Die Bremskraft sagt noch garnichts über die Verwindung aus. 66lb kann die Bremse noch abbremsen ohnen zu Plokieren. Mehr aber nicht sagt dies aus.


----------



## Adrian* (29. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

@Blix

das ist doch mal ne gute idee, dann wüsste man auch viel besser für was man diese rolle am besten einsetzt.
was mich bei der Shimano Stella wundert, das getrieb und alles ist so fein und so, aber wenn die rolle dann mal richtig belastet wird kann doch eigentlich nichts mehr so genau laufen oder???  ;+


----------



## heinzi (29. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

@blix
ist ne super Idee. Es wäre sicherlich für jeden Angler nützlich die max. Belastung seiner Angelrolle zu kennen, und damit meine ich die gesamte Rolle und nicht nur ein einzelnes Teil wie Achse, Bremse und so. Also, bring den Vorschlag mal bei den Rollenproduzenten an. Nur, was werden die Billigproduzenten dazu sagen? Aber vielleicht würde sich ja auch herausstellen, das manche "Billigrolle" das gleiche leistet wie eine Mittel- bis Hochpreisrolle. Wie dem auch sei, ist jedenfalls eine super Idee von dir und würde sicherlich auch mit zur Kaufentscheidung beitragen!!!!!!


----------



## Big Fins (31. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

aha hsobolewski, und was nützt Dir die Rolle, wenn sie vom Rollenmaterial zB50kg aushält, die Bremse aber ab 5kg Zug nichts mehr hält?
Die Bremse sagt schon ziemlich viel aus über die Rolle, denkt mal drüber nach.
Es handelt sich um die am stärksten beanspruchte Baugruppe an der Rolle. Danach kommt gleich die Achse und das Getriebe.
Ok, ich bin jetzt nicht der Stipp oder Forellenangler, halte mich eher an größere Gesellen, wo die Bremse verdammt wichtig und der entscheidende Faktor ist.


----------



## Fairlay (31. März 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Es müsste sowas wie: "Diese Rolle ist für (Mono/Geflochtene) Schnur mir einer max. Tragfestigkeit von xx kg ausgelegt"
Das wäre so ziemlich perfekt...na ja, man wird ja mal träumen dürfen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Die Idee ist gut und wir müssen das als Standard fordern!

Hier liegen z.B. Unterschiede zwischen Heck- und Frontbremsenrollen, die Frontbremsen der gleichen Rollentype halten in der Regel viel mehr und sind für starke Schnüre halt viel besser geeignet. Die Heckbremsen sind aber schneller und bei dünnen Schnüren wie Matchruten und Leichtspinnen im Vorteil. Die Rolle muß eben zur Schnur passen.

Dann hab ich so ein paar "alte" Shakespeares ( 70/80er des vorigen Jahrtausends  |supergri ) aus der blauen/grünen/silbernen/schwarzen Serie von Ambidex & Sigma total aus Aluminium und Stahl/Messingsperren mit Amboss und 7fach Teflon/Filz/Stahlscheiben, die Teile "lachen sich tot" wie ein Catcher gegenüber nem Kleinkind - über das was die modernen Rollen von heute dagegen aushalten. 
Ich sag nur ein Boot bei richtig Wind gegen einen hängenden Wobbler heranziehen - welche "Plastikrolle" hält das mit einem Druck von ca.2-5kg heute noch mehr als 3 min aus  |uhoh: 

Ich kann's ja leider nicht ausprobieren, würde aber schon denken daß eine dicke teure Shimano Stella (hab ich nicht) immer noch eher "explodiert" als eine Ambidex S 2441 (hab ich) - gerade in der Rücklaufsperre bzw. der Begrenzung des heute üblichen One-Way-Clutch-Walzenlager **hehe **  :m
Das Hauptlager der Ambidex 2450 könnte man auch schon als Radlager für ein Auto nehmen ! 

Da gibt es schon eine Menge technischer Unterschiede und man muß wissen was man damit machen will, schließlich kostet jede aufwendige Mechanik auch wiederum Gewicht und damit Anglerkraft & komfort.

Aber der Schnurkraftfetischismus verbunden mit den dazu verkauften Rollen, die vielleicht 2kg bremsen ist schon ein fetter Witz!  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Na nun übertreib mal nicht. Schön, die alten Shakespeares können wirklich gut was ab. Kaputt hab ich davon aber auch 2 bekommen. Eine Blaue Ambidex und eine 2240 Deluxe, das war ein Vorläufer.

Ne Daiwa oder Shimano Brandungsrolle ist aber durchaus genauso stabil. Und wenn man ne Fin-Nor, Daiwa Saltiga, Penn SS oder gar eine VanStaal als vergleich heranzieht ist die alte Ambidex eher eine Lachnummer.

Und wenn man die Preise vergleicht, war für die Shakespeares damals auch durchaus ein Highendpreis angesagt, einfache Stationäre kosteten damals ca 1/4-1/6 davon.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Daiwa oder Shimano Brandungsrolle ist aber durchaus genauso stabil. Und


 #d ne ne, kenn die Shakespeares nun bis zu den letzten Schräubchen und Totalzerlegung & Aufarbeitung und Modifikation (lautloser Rücklauf etc) wegen den notwendigen Überholarbeiten, da können DAM oder Daiwa nicht ganz mithalten, annähernd stabil aber ja. 
Kenne zwar nicht alle aus der Aufzählung, aber mehr als bei den Shakespeares an überdimensionierten Getrieben, Lagern und Gegenstücken geht maschinenbautechnisch nicht, höchstens das noch etwas feiner und leichter zu bauen. Und bei der Bremse ist/war Shakespeare auch stabil-Sonderklasse mit der aufwendigen Vielscheibenanordnung - der Angler muß die nur zuzudrehen schaffen und man muß die in der Tat ein wenig pflegen.
Ist übrigens nicht nur meine Erfahrung mit denen als Nr.1 stabil.  |wavey: 

Aber kaputtkriegen kann man die natürlich auch, gerade die ersteren Serien (und die alten 22er sowieso) hatten recht schwache Rollenfüsse, z.B. eine derart kaputte 2450 als Ersatzteil liegt hier  :c 
Ging hier aber um Bremsen und von mir zusätzlich auch um Rücklaufsperren (diese haben einen hochfesten 6-8fach Zahnstahlring, drücken auf einen Amboss und dürften hunderte Kilos halten), nicht die Gesamthaltbarkeit gegen alle Fairnisse wie Herunterfallen.
Beim Verunfallen und Runterfallen sind die elastischen "Plastikrollen" gegenüber dem Aluminium nämlich stark im Vorteil und das dürfte sogar ein Hauptgrund für ihre Verbreitung sein, weil das meiste Gerät geht nun mal nicht beim wirklichen Angelgebrauch kaputt.

Größte Schwachstelle an den alten Rollentypen ist aber ihre Bügeldrehfeder, die halten den Druck nicht sehr lange und werden weich (nur etwa 10 Jahre - ist zuwenig). Kennt zufällig dafür jemand eine Bezugsquelle (?), sehr genau müssen die auch nicht unbedingt passen.

Dazu fällt mir übrigens noch der ein: (wer ihn noch nicht kennt unbedingt ansehen #6 !)
Videodatenbank -> Rollentest auf amerikanisch - AvetRun.wmv
Ich weiß schon welche Stationärrollen das auch mit einigen Kilos aushalten könnten und welche eher nicht


----------



## Big Fins (2. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

moin AngelDet, glaub mir, die Stella zieht auch Dein Boot an den hängenden Wobbler heran, wenn sie die richtige Größe hat.
Die Stella gehört zu den wenigen Rollen, die sowas wie eine Tradtion haben ( wenn auch bis jetzt nur die 3. ) und jede war schon Klasse.
Alleine die Achse meiner St (2.) 10000 ist 5mm dick und aus Edelstahl.
Die Bremse hat 3 Carbonscheiben und geht von superweich bis knüppelhart absolut ruckfrei |rolleyes 
Das wichtigste ist aber absolute Rollenpflege, sonst mschts die beste Rolle nicht lang.
Das Video hab ich auch schon gesehen, der Hammer. Aber der Qualm aus der Rollengegend war garnicht gut :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Die Daten der Stella hören sich auch richtig gut & fett an!  :q 
Ich bin von den alten Ambidex ja nur aus nostalgischen Gründen (waren halt damals meine Traumrollen und jetzt stehn viele im Schrank) begeistert und außerdem kosteten die damals so 119DM und hatten/haben auch äquivalente Stabilmaße (Stahlachse, Mehrscheibenstahlbremse, Riesenkugel- und Sinterlager). 
Vergleich das mal mit einem Stella-Preis von heute   

Außerdem sind Kugellager und gerade kleine eher sehr instabil gegenüber sauber gefetteten Gleitlagern, ein wirkliches Kugellager auf Kugeln ist sogar wegen der geringen Kugelaufstandsfläche entweder wegen Kugelbruch (billige) oder Riefen in der Lauffläche sehr schnell kaputt, ein Walzenlager ist da schon was ganz anderes an Kraftaufnahme oder ein gleichwertiges Kugellager muß sehr groß sein. Viele Kugellager und One-Way-Clutch/Spielfreie Rücklaufsperre bei günstigen Rollen heißt dann in Folge auch: Achtung- instabil ! 

Aber zum Kern des Topics hier:
Technische Werte gehören eigentlich dazu, beim Auto sind ja auch PS, Beschleunigung, Höchstgeschwindigkeit und Bremsweg wichtig, keiner kauft ein Auto ohne diese zu kennen.
Bei der Rolle fehlts meist schon am Einzug-pro-Kurbeldrehung (= Höchstgeschwindigkeit), die PS, Drehmoment etc. in was kann die Rolle maximal an Kraft aushalten, sowohl im Getriebe, an der Rücklaufsperre und an der Bremse unter sauberen Nachgeben sucht man vergeblich. 
Bringt auch nichts, wenn die Bremse mehr aushält als die Rücklaufsperre, insofern gehört das auch zusammen.

Man braucht ja nun auch nicht immer große Werte, nur wäre für eine stimmige Gerätezusammenstellung gerade wegen Schnur und zu erwartender "Kampfkräfte" diese Information sehr wichtig.

*** träum einfach mal mit ***  #h


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Wo Ihr schon die Achsdurchmesser rauskramt, eine Daiwa Tournament 5500 S-iT (Vorläufer der Saltiga) kommt auf 7,5mm und die "normale" SS-3000/ Tournament 5000ST immerhin noch auf 7mm. Die anderen von mir erwähnten liegen ähnlich, und das Dickste dürften wohl die uralt-Bretton haben, 8mm allerdings aus Bronze.

Ein Vernünftiges Kugellager sollte auch mehr aushalten als Bspw. das Gehäuse, Lager hab ich im Normalbetrieb so jedenfalls noch keines Gekillt ausser welche aus Blödheit an der Multi.
Was ein Lager aushält steht in den Datenblättern der Lagerhersteller, speziallager für Rollen gibts nämlich nicht. Richtig ist aber, dass ein Walzenlager (oder andere speziellere Lager) oftmals noch besser wäre, je nach einbauort.

Und was die Rolle normal aushalten sollte steht eigentlich drauf, als lbs Angaben bei der schnurfassung. Dafür sind sie ausgelegt, wer Stärkere Schnur drauftut (z.B. Geflochtene) ist selbst schuld wenn er was zerschreddert.

Das suspekteste Bauteil an Rollen ist imo eher das Hauptzahnrad. Oft aus billigstem Zinkguss ist das normal das erste was ausfällt. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Zur Info: Die alten Shakespeare Ambidex 2441(&2450) haben 6mm Stahlachsen, gestern nachgemessen,  ist für 'ne relativ kleine Rolle (~100m 55er) schon ordentlich was :m 


			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Das suspekteste Bauteil an Rollen ist imo eher das Hauptzahnrad. Oft aus billigstem Zinkguss ist das normal das erste was ausfällt.


Genau, leider ist das selten auch aus gefrästem Messing, was nützt das schönste Ritzel wenn dort Gußzähnchen (etc.) eingreifen oder eben überhaupt die Zähnchen zu klein sind.  |evil:

#h Noch geringer ist allerdings der Nutzen und das Ende der Rollenfreundschaft, 
wenn das Gehäuse unter Last die Zahnräder im Eingriff entweichen läßt  #q Kunststoffgehäuse ...


----------



## heinzrch (5. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

keine Stationärrolle ist konstruktiv dafür geeignet, daß man unter (hoher) Last einkurbelt.
Mann sollte bei stillstehender Rolle hochpumpen, und beim Absenken (bei weitgehend entlasteter Rolle) Schnur einholen.
Neben hohem Getriebe-/Achslagerverschleiß kann die unter hoher Last aufgewickelte Schnur die Spule sprengen.
Außerdem verspannt sich bei den meisten Rollen das Getriebe im Gehäuse und vor allem die Achse in der Führung, sodaß die Kurbelei schwergängig und verschleißintensiv wird.

Mag für technisch weniger Versierte merkwürdig klingen, ist aber tatsächlich so.

Richtig unter Zug kurbeln können nur wenige qualitativ hochwertige Multis.
Selbst meinen kleinen Abus würde ich sowas nicht antun....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig unter Zug kurbeln können nur wenige qualitativ hochwertige Multis.



Es können auch einige hochwertige Stationäre, um diese "Stabilos" ging es ja gerade hier zuvor. :g 

Du hast aber recht, daß ein Einkurbeln unter Last (zu?) sehr belastet. Nur ist dies manchmal unvermeidlich, wenn Pumpen nicht ist, z.B. beim Hänger des 20EUR-Wobblers vom Boot und gar noch zusätzlich starker Wind, denn sonst knackt schnell mal Schnur, Rute oder anderes. 
Wenn das Getriebe sich verdreht oder durchdreht, abbricht oder auseinanderbricht war die Rolle eindeutig zu schlapp. Dies gilt genauso für Hänger vom Ufer. Kunststoffspulen sind auch ziemlicher Mist, das hat jetzt sogar Shimano eingesehen (sogar bei den günstigen)!  :m 
Beim richtigen Fischen = Drillen gibt es ja weitaus weniger Probleme, da die Fische selten Baumstammformat haben  |supergri 
Und beim Schweren Meeresangeln ist Pumpen ja usus, aber da ist die Schnur auch nicht das schwächste Glied, eher jemand anders   

Bei leichtem Gerät kannst Du Dir aber auch kein Pumpen leisten, hier muß die Rollenbremse und Rücklaufsperre sowie das Getriebe beim Schnurrückgewinnen halt genau und mit voller Kraft mitspielen, sonst wird das nix mit dem 20Pfünder an der 14er Monoschnur.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (7. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*



> Es können auch einige hochwertige Stationäre, um diese "Stabilos" ging es ja gerade hier zuvor.


Ich denke, da hat heinzrch schon recht, dauerndes Schweres Kurbeln killt im Ende jede Stationäre. Nicht umsonst ist Karpfenfischen so verschleissend.

Hänger sollte man niemals über die Rolle lösen, und über die Rute schonmal gar nicht.

Und das kann auch Metallspulen das Leben kosten. Zumindestens die Aluteile, die auf Stationärrollen verbaut werden. Alles Guss.

Auf den Kleinen Shimanos fand ich die Carbonspulen sogar besser, weil geringeres Gewicht, die reagieren beim Bremsen viel schneller mangels Masseträgheitsmoment.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

^Dazu muß ich nochmal was sagen was bisher noch nicht zur Sprache kam.

Welche Rolle verschleißt nicht unter hoher Last? mal vorausgesetzt der Aufbau der Rolle ist genügend stabil und nichts verwindet sich, kann man auch einer Stationären einiges zumuten, bis zu einer bestimmten Grenzlast halt - die bei jeder Rollentype wiederum anders ist. Das sind doch auch Getriebe wie bei einer Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber, eine bestimmte Kraft bringt man da schon rüber. Hab ja schon genug zu den schwachen Kunststoffrollen geschrieben, da ist die Grenzlast eben ganz gering, ähnlich wie wenn man ein Kress/Hilti-Schraubbohrwerkzeug mit einem für 12EUR Noname aus dem Baumarkt vergleicht. Hier kommen sogar oft Kunststoffzahnräder zum Einsatz, muß man nur mal aufmachen.

Dann ist die Schmierung wichtig, ähnlich wie bein Auto. Meine Erfahrungen, die einiger Extremwelsangler und der vom Balzer Rollen-Doktor - steht auch in einem Raubfischinterview - sagen alle eins:
Das richtige "Getriebefett" besteht aus einem sämigen Gemisch von salzwasserfestem-säurefreien Universalfett (Kauf ich als Kugellagerfett bei MK) und Motoröl (bestes Synthetic was ich im 0,7L oder 1L kriegen kann). Das wird lange gemischt und das schmiert!  #6 

Alles andere ist ein trockener Pfurz für das Getriebe, schon gar die mehr oder weniger vorhandene Herstellerschmierung.
Und dann, dann kann man mal über Last reden. Vergleiche mal einen Automotor öhne Öl, wie lange macht der? Genau, bei der Rolle gilt das auch, Verschleiß ist eine Funktion der nicht-Schmierung bzw. der Maschinenbauer sagt dazu Schmierfilmabriss.

Meine Brutalerfahrung mit 2 "billigen geopferten" Conato-Nachbauen 
der Shakespeare Sigma 2200-60 haben folgendes ergeben: Die Rolle ist beim schweren Bootswindenspielen (=4,20m-Boot herankurbeln) bei Windstärke 6-8 (beim Hechtschleppen von Großwobblern) nicht im Getriebe kaputt gegangen, lediglich die im Nachbau liderlich eingesetzen seitlichen Gleitlager-Messingösen (ca.10-12mm) sind alle nacheinander aus dem Alugehäuse "herausgeflutscht", die Rolle lief zwar verkanntet schwer, hat aber in der Phase trotzdem nie blockiert.   
Feststellung: An den seitlichen Großradlagern tritt also ein Kraftmaximum auf, welches bei einer einseitg gelagerten Rolle viel schlechter abzufangen ist - deswegen prinzipiell Finger weg davon.

Hat zum Glück nur 1 Kugellager, diese Rolle. Nach Reinigen von Gehäuse und Messingbuchse, Tieffrosten der Lagerschale + Erwarmen des Gehäuse - das mit UHU-Plus wieder eingesetzt/eingepreßt, gebacken, voila besser als vorher. 
Das Messing-Alu-Getriebe hat das aber locker überstanden - im wesentlichen denn dank des Geschmiergemischs, und richtig damit gewartete Rollen laufen 1-a-a (sofern die Kugellager nicht auf oder von anfang an Mist sind), auch wenn sie 25 Jahre alt sind. 

Die Rollen haben somit übrigens überlebt und sind immer noch gut in der Lage eine geflochtene bis zur singenden Gitarrensaite an die Grenze zu belasten und irgendwas unter Großwels ist eigentlich kein Problem!

Also allzeit gut Schmier!  #h


P.S.: bei den kleinen Rollen und speziell den zu bevorzugenden kleinen Shimanos ist die Kunstsoffspule bei dünner Schnur & leichtem Gerät ganz gut, weil einfach leichter und damit eben handlicher. Ne Plastikabwurfkante ist aber ziemlicher Müll. 
Die neuen Hybridspulen meiner SuperGT & TwinPower sind kaum noch schwerer, warte mal: 
Beispiel 2500-Druckknopf Spule: Alu-Hybrid 41g, Kunststoff 32g, das ist auch nicht mehr viel Unterschied im Gegensatz zu schweren 80-90g "Spulenkloppern" einer früheren kleinen Alu-Spule


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2005)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Andere Länder - andere Sitten , immerhin was sehr positives was World-Wide ebay uns beschert  :q 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36164&item=7150645865&rd=1&ssPageName=WD2V

The reel Specifications are:
Shimano Twinpower 2500
Gear ratio 	  	5.0
Drag 	  	2.5kg         <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<  #6 
Weight 	  	255g
Ball bearing 	  	6/1
Line capacity 	  	12lb/120m


Und die Seite ist auch mal interessant wegen den "stellaren" Schnurkapazitätsangaben und empfohlenen Stärken:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...44&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores


----------



## schattenspringer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Hallo Zusammen, auf der Suche nach Ersatzteilen für alte Rollen bin ich hier gelandet. Vieleicht hat ja einer von euch einen Tip. Ich benötige für eine Shakespeare Ambidex Super 2401 eine Feder, die dden Bügel umklappt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Ja, das ist ein Problem.

Der einzige, der mir so einfällt ist Jan Justus Brenger www.rutenring.de, mit dem habe ich schon mal lang und breit über diese einfachen Ersatzfedern konferiert, er meinte sowas wohl besorgen zu können. 
Inzwischen haben die meisten neuen Rollen Spiralfedern, die zwar schwächer werden, aber nicht einfach durchbrechen. 

Frag da bei ihm mal an, schöne Grüße von mir , und berichte was Du erreichen konntest! :m


----------



## ankaro (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Hey Leute,
ich habe mich vor kurzem auch mal darüber aufgeregt das ,dass Zuggewicht der Rolle nicht dabei steht.
Nach kurzer googelei habe ich dann einige Daten der wohl bekanntesten Rollen´Hersteller gefunden,
wie eine Art Forum indem immer wieder erklärt wurde was neu an der Rolle ist was verbesserungswürdig ist etc.
Und bei den "neuen" Rollen stand auch das Zuggewicht dabei, denke das es so ab der 2007/08 Rollen reihe angefangen hat.

Ich suche mal den Link heraus,


----------



## Bastian1980 (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Rollen und deren technische Daten*

Hallo,
habe diese alte Rolle von meinem Vater geschenkt bekommen, auseinander genommen, gereinigt und neu gefettet zusammengebaut. Kann mir jemand etwas über dieses Modell sagen? Möchte Sie auf eine Waller Kalle Rute montieren und zum Welsfischen im Rhein benutzen.
Auf dem Gehäuse steht Shimano MIZ 60.
(Bild gerne per Email)
Danke für Informationen.


----------

